# College Degree for CS Exam?



## CLowe (Feb 9, 2006)

Does anyone know if there will be a criminal justice college degree requirement for the next CS Police exam?

I'm a tad worried since I'm
a) a lemming, no military experience, 
b) contemplating leaving college due to a complete lack of communication on the administration's part.

Now I realize that my chances of actually getting on a department are remote (even if there is no degree requirement) what with being a white male and all, but the option of atleast being able to take the CS exam in 2007 would make me feel a bit less stressed.

Are there any other ways I could make my way onto the force with other training?

I'm sorry if I seem like too much of a mundane here in asking my question, but I figured atleast someone would have to have an idea.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Doubtful. You don't "need" a degree for the CS promotional exams; I'm sure the entry level will remain the same.


----------



## CLowe (Feb 9, 2006)

That's what I hope, since I know the whole thing was Romney's baby, but what with him fading into obscurity I MEAN gearing-up for his presidental campaign, I have no idea if its still on the agenda.


----------



## trel (Jul 13, 2004)

civil service positions are being more and more difficult to get with all the veterans coming back. you will stand a much better chance at getting a non-civil service job first and most towns in mass and around the country will require a min of an assocates degree. if you dont like the school ur in transfer to another one and at least get the assocates it will deff pay off!



Mitpo62 said:


> Doubtful. You don't "need" a degree for the CS promotional exams; I'm sure the entry level will remain the same.


----------



## LawMan2545 (Mar 24, 2004)

Excuse me, did you say lemming?



Get a degree and go out of state, best idea if you aren't a vet or have anything else. Also pick up an EMT cert.


----------



## CLowe (Feb 9, 2006)

LawMan2545 said:


> Excuse me, did you say lemming?


Gaaaah! Its early, someone give me some caffiene.


----------



## KindaConfused (Mar 17, 2005)

Everyone makes a big deal about being a veteren. What REALLY matters is being a resident of a city/town. It doesn't matter if 50000000 veterans come back from over seas and take the test if NONE of them are residents of your city/town. You will be higher on the list if you're a civilian/resident then a veteran/non-resident.


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

Go to Florida and enroll in a community college that offers Florida Academy certification. Knock out your associates degree and the academy in one shot. They are begging for cops. Work a couple of years, then head back north with training and experience and apply to non-civil service departments. Seems like a faster route to me...


----------



## trel (Jul 13, 2004)

im not sure what town/city ur from but i want to move there cuz every town i looked up on the list there is a healthy amount of vets right up top.



KindaConfused said:


> Everyone makes a big deal about being a veteren. What REALLY matters is being a resident of a city/town. It doesn't matter if 50000000 veterans come back from over seas and take the test if NONE of them are residents of your city/town. You will be higher on the list if you're a civilian/resident then a veteran/non-resident.


----------



## KindaConfused (Mar 17, 2005)

Don't know what to tell ya. There are only 5 vets above me, and 1 or 2 of them I think were hired off the old list already.

My point is that the original poster shouldn't give up hope if he's a resident of a city/town.



trel said:


> im not sure what town/city ur from but i want to move there cuz every town i looked up on the list there is a healthy amount of vets right up top.


----------



## CLowe (Feb 9, 2006)

KindaConfused said:


> Don't know what to tell ya. There are only 5 vets above me, and 1 or 2 of them I think were hired off the old list already.
> 
> My point is that the original poster shouldn't give up hope if he's a resident of a city/town.


Well, the PD in my town is rather small, and as it stands, the PD in my town JUST hired two new officers, so the odds of me getting a position are... remote.

I "was" actually contemplating moving.


----------



## KindaConfused (Mar 17, 2005)

Just make sure you have moved 12 months before the 2007 test date 



CLowe said:


> Well, the PD in my town is rather small, and as it stands, the PD in my town JUST hired two new officers, so the odds of me getting a position are... remote.
> 
> I "was" actually contemplating moving.


----------



## trel (Jul 13, 2004)

respectfully so, i am simply stating dont ever count on civil service for a job in massachusetts there are other options and one needs to keep all options avalible to them to get a job here



KindaConfused said:


> Don't know what to tell ya. There are only 5 vets above me, and 1 or 2 of them I think were hired off the old list already.
> 
> My point is that the original poster shouldn't give up hope if he's a resident of a city/town.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

I would stay with the school thing. If you do get on a department there is always the Quinn Bill, it will pay off!:wink:


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

or he could hold a campaign sign...............it is an election year.......


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

take a break from school if you want....

hit up the military for a few years most services are offering $20,000 and the GI Bill plus you will land Vet. status.... also going to basic training and what not might help you prepare for the academy.... just my 2 cents...


----------

